# fly art supplies



## avons (May 20, 2009)

Hi, could anyone tell me whether I may take oil paint tubes and paint brushes, vacuum sealed, to South Africa, on a flight?
Where else could I look to find out this information?
Help appreciated
Avon


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I am sure you can take it in the luggage that goes into the hold.
Would not take it as hand luggage as the quantities may exceed the 100ml per item requirement, I cannot see any reason why you cannot pack it into your ordinary luggage.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Why not buy it there?
your brushes I agree are a very personal thing and you may not find what fits comfortably, but the same shop that would sell/stretch canvas or supply your paper will have a full range of everything you could possibly desire iro of material.
be it acrylics,oil or WC, in fact stuff that would be considred Health and safety problems iro of lead content would probably be freely available.
so too Fixatives and charcoals
SA because of its climate has a very strong amateur artist base.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Why not buy it there?
> your brushes I agree are a very personal thing and you may not find what fits comfortably, but the same shop that would sell/stretch canvas or supply your paper will have a full range of everything you could possibly desire iro of material.
> be it acrylics,oil or WC, in fact stuff that would be considred Health and safety problems iro of lead content would probably be freely available.
> so too Fixatives and charcoals
> SA because of its climate has a very strong amateur artist base.


Very true, thanks Daxk. I agree on the brushes which will not be a problem.
There are many shops that sell arty stuff!
:clap2:


----------



## avons (May 20, 2009)

Thanks all for the reply. The reason I asked about the paints is that I have so much and don't really want to throw it away. Having come from South Africa, I know that there are a few paints I cannot as yet get there.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Rough guess is that they will be ok in your Luggage in the hold but not on your carry-on luggage.
tightly sealed or you could make a real fashion statement lol


----------

